# silicone grease for Eheim O rings



## Arv (Oct 3, 2011)

What are you using? Food grade, plumbing, or for silicone dive masks? Spray or grease?
Would this work?
http://www.amazon.com/Ace-Silicone-...92/ref=sr_1_68?ie=UTF8&qid=1322021774&sr=8-68

"ACE" SILICONE GREASE *1/2 fl. oz. *For rubber and synthetic "O" rings *No petroleum additives *Waterproof, non-staining, non-toxic, non-flammable *450 deg. F max *90% pure *Plastic jar 

It's only 90% pure (but at least they are honest about it, and not pretending to be 100% pure) but it is non-toxic and waterproof.

OR what would you suggest?

Thanks!


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

Petroleum jelly is what I have used.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

+2 on the petrolem jelly


----------



## Arv (Oct 3, 2011)

chad320 said:


> +2 on the petrolem jelly


Thanks for the quick replies! I've noticed a lot of people do use Vaseline petroleum jelly but I've also heard that this is not a good thing (long term). How long have you been doing this?
Thx!


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

I have used this on my canister filter o-rings for over 6 years and never had any issuses with it deteriorating the o-ring, that being said o-rings don't last forever and should be replaced every couple of years anyway just for a little piece of mind.


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

Arv said:


> What are you using? Food grade, plumbing, or for silicone dive masks? Spray or grease?
> Would this work?
> http://www.amazon.com/Ace-Silicone-...92/ref=sr_1_68?ie=UTF8&qid=1322021774&sr=8-68
> 
> ...



+1 Yup! Silicone Grease is perfect! Sealed small leaks on my Eheim 2213.
Lubricant stay for long. "Ace" brand is plenty in eb-ay. Go for it.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

We use a stronger version of petroleum jelly in the military on our air crafts for o-rings and seals. So I'm sure it won't do any harm to your seal.


----------



## storrisch (Jan 22, 2011)

I've used silicone grease you can find at home depot in the faucet section. I had read that vaseline (petroleum jelly) could be bad for the fauna in the tank.


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

storrisch said:


> I've used silicone grease you can find at home depot in the faucet section. I had read that vaseline (petroleum jelly) could be bad for the fauna in the tank.


I have used petroleum jelly for over 6 years and never had any issues with it harming anything in my tank. I wouldn't dump a bottle in my tank but using a little to grease your o-rings is just fine.


----------



## snafu (Oct 9, 2004)

I use k-y.


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

snafu said:


> I use k-y.


Kinky, but were talking about o-rings here.:hihi:


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

ua hua said:


> Petroleum jelly is what I have used.


+one.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Vasoline.


----------



## Fluidmachine (Oct 20, 2011)

ua hua said:


> Kinky, but were talking about o-rings here.:hihi:


You sir, win one internets. 
/I lol'd.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I wouldn't use anything, I tried a very light coating of petroleum jelly once and noticed it was inside my tubing and my filter. I've never had them leak on an Eheim and the only problem with sucking a little air is after your tubing has been attached to a barb for a couple of years it looses it's elasticity and you need to cut of the old expanded area and slip new tight tubing on the barb, so you loose a half inch at every barb every 3 or 4 years.


----------



## m00se (Jan 8, 2011)

$1.50 - 100% Beeswax 100% waterproof 100% safe - Lowes/Home Depot



:angel:


----------



## snafu (Oct 9, 2004)

ua hua said:


> Kinky, but were talking about o-rings here.:hihi:


In all seriousness, I installed a RO water filtration system in my house some 15-20 years ago, and they actually recommended using KY to lube the o-rings before installing all the filter stage canisters. It's water soluble, biological inert, and same for humans. I've been using it ever since for lubing o-rings and other things. roud:


----------



## Arv (Oct 3, 2011)

I think no water what you use KY , vaseline, bee's wax, etc... the key is not putting on too much. IMHO they best way to do it is to put enough to make sure you cover every inch of the O-rings then wipe the excess off. This way not much can come off and contaminate your tank.
Thanks for all the replies guys! 
I'm going to try the Ace brand and see how it goes! I'm going there tomorrow to check out their Turkey day sales anyway.


----------



## dundadundun (Apr 8, 2010)

m00se said:


> $1.50 - 100% Beeswax 100% waterproof 100% safe - Lowes/Home Depot
> 
> 
> 
> :angel:


might be the best "bang for your buck" but i'd feel dirty just knowing it's there. kinda like a $5... err... NVM. :flick:


----------

